# AAPC CPC Exam Results?



## Jenny.johnson15 (Aug 24, 2015)

I took my test on August 15th, It stayed in "In transit to AAPC" until Friday August 21st, Then changed to "Received" and then "grading" around noon on Friday. It is now Monday August 24th and it is still in "grading" does anyone know when my results will post? This is my 3rd time taking it, I am so nervous!


----------



## steels816 (Aug 24, 2015)

Hang in there Jenny.  There has been a lot of people taking the exam b4 icd10 is on exam starting in January so that is why you still are waiting.  Hopefully you will hear in the next few days.  Usually results are on Wednesday and Thursday.  I hear even Friday morning.  Hoping you passed this time.  It depends too when the proctor dropped it off to be mailed back to AAPC.


----------



## Jenny.johnson15 (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks so much! I feel like I have been holding my breath since I took it this time!


----------



## Cheezum51 (Aug 24, 2015)

I took the exam the same day you did and just got my results and found out I passed!!!

Good luck to you. That was one tough exam!!

Tom Cheezum, O.D., CPC-A


----------



## steels816 (Aug 24, 2015)

Congrats Tom


----------



## steels816 (Aug 24, 2015)

Jenny.johnson15 said:


> Thanks so much! I feel like I have been holding my breath since I took it this time!



Any word yet Jenny???


----------



## gunasekarr (Oct 1, 2015)

*Aapc exam result*

Hi, I did my COC exam on past 09/19/2015 still I haven't received result & some of them got a result who did exam on a same date of 09/19/15. But My result is still showing "received" only. So can anyone clarify me??


----------



## CodingKing (Oct 1, 2015)

I think what the issue is, there is a big push for people to get certified now so I assume the volume is so high they cant keep up. Some are getting within a few days and some are taking longer


----------



## gunasekarr (Oct 1, 2015)

*Aapc exam result*

Hi, I did my COC exam on past 09/19/2015 still I haven't received result & some of them got a result who did exam on a same date of 09/19/15. But My result is still showing "received" only. So can anyone clarify me??


----------



## EricBuenaobra (Nov 5, 2015)

Is there any news why the results are taking time to be released? I took the exam last oct 18 and its benn almost 3 weeks and the status is still "in transit"


----------



## erjones147 (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm guessing there's a tremendous rush of test takers right now, due to the shift to ICD-10 for AAPC tests in January; they are probably just swamped


----------



## almemb62@aol.com (Mar 16, 2016)

*Waiting for my exam results....*

I was stressed waiting for my exam date.  Stressed taking the test.  Now feeling still stressed waiting for the results.  My exam was in transit and then received.  Now I can't even find the link to click on to find my exam results.


----------



## TiffanyWarner (Mar 31, 2016)

*exam result*

How can I find my results on AAPC? Can anyone help me with this matter?


----------



## greatbiller (Mar 31, 2016)

When I took my test, I found out I had passed when my AAPC home page showed I had CEU units due.  If you look under the my account section and look under purchases, you should be able to find out if your test has been graded.

Patricia Murrin


----------



## jhawley8613 (Apr 5, 2016)

Jenny.johnson15 said:


> I took my test on August 15th, It stayed in "In transit to AAPC" until Friday August 21st, Then changed to "Received" and then "grading" around noon on Friday. It is now Monday August 24th and it is still in "grading" does anyone know when my results will post? This is my 3rd time taking it, I am so nervous!



Where are you guys seeing the "in transit" and "grading" statuses lol i can't even find that


----------



## CodingKing (Apr 5, 2016)

jhawley8613 said:


> Where are you guys seeing the "in transit" and "grading" statuses lol i can't even find that



Look at you Purchase history under My APPC and click on the exam


----------



## hannahshalini (Dec 7, 2017)

*Cpc results 11/25/2017*

I took my exam on 11/25/2017 at Chennai, it nearly going to be 2 weeks . I am daily checking in website for results but still not updated. Can you please check and tell me the status.


----------

